# Nubia Red Magic 3 gaming smartphone with active fan cooling



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2019)

"_Nubia has officially announced the Red Magic 3 gaming smartphone in China. 
The Red Magic 3 offers a very impressive spec sheet and is also one of the first phones to feature a controllable fan for active cooling of the SoC.
Other highlights include a 90 Hz AMOLED screen, programmable trigger buttons on the body, and an IP55 rating for dust and water resistance._ "

https://www.notebookcheck.net/The-N...ion-of-a-fan-for-active-cooling.419734.0.html 







https://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/649...-magic-3-gamingsmartphone-met-actieve-koeling


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 29, 2019)

well, for sure better than the "Razerphone" ... although just on level of the R.O.G phone and Blackshark 1/2 (although pricewise ... i still would take a Pocophone F1 over any of them ... the Snap 845 is still strong enough, nonetheless the Nubia Red Magic 3  is the only one of them "gaming" phone that approach the price of the F1 in 6gb/128gb configuration, still 110 $ more tho)

funny i know about that one since ... hum round 1 month and a half ...


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> funny i know about that one since ... hum round 1 month and a half ...



I didn't.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 29, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I didn't.


well, on a second thought, if it was available in Switzerland around the time i got my F1 ... i would maybe taken the 6/128 one ... 110$ more still does not make the Red Magic 3 overpriced by my standard ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice but gaming and phones don't go together imo, unless it's peggle or candy crush. FPS on a phone is dumb with touch control.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 29, 2019)

tigger said:


> Nice but gaming and phones don't go together imo, unless it's peggle or candy crush. FPS on a phone is dumb with touch control.


I couldn’t imagine gaming on my phone, but on my tablet on the other hand...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 29, 2019)

tigger said:


> Nice but gaming and phones don't go together imo, unless it's peggle or candy crush. FPS on a phone is dumb with touch control.


FPS did work fine on my Doogee S70 + Doogee G1 gamepad (still seeking a mean to make it work with my Pocophone F1, meanwhile i use a Moga Pocket instead )



iirc the Red Magic 3 has a dedicated gamepad like for the Razerphone (well it's the less compact of the 3 as a whole system ) , Blackshark and R.o.g phone which are working quite well for those who are used to FPS on consoles (although gaming is not only FPS and FPS indeed goes better with mouse and keyboard )
Rog phone :


Blackshark:


Razer Phone:


generic dock :

i would do the same except using a MHD adaptor and use a TV or one of my monitor ... if i am at home ... but with NoX i don't need it anymore 


yep the NRM3 has a dedicated gamepad and a dock (that use the special connector on the right side)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> FPS did work fine on my Doogee S70 + Doogee G1 gamepad (still seeking a mean to make it work with my Pocophone F1, meanwhile i use a Moga Pocket instead )
> 
> View attachment 121995
> 
> ...



Why would anyone buy a KB and mouse adaptor for a phone when you can just game on your PC or console. I used to play some games on my phone, but don't bother now, they just eat the battery, i just use it for what it is now, a phone.

I think i have some game like candy crush for when i'm having a dump, but that is as far as gaming on my phone goes now. My battery now lasts 3 days instead of charging it twice a day.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 30, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> generic dock :
> View attachment 121999



LOL. Inb4 neck cramps and frequent doctor's visits.

This is one of those things you just shouldn't do.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> LOL. Inb4 neck cramps and frequent doctor's visits.
> 
> This is one of those things you just shouldn't do.





GreiverBlade said:


> i would do the same except using a MHD adaptor and use a TV or one of my monitor


depend on the user ... and if done as i mentioned ... with a monitor ... it's fine ... ( [joke]it's called using your brain[/joke]   ) obviously it's not what you'd do ... but does that mean everyone should not do it?  so, in the end gaming phone are sensed ... for those who want/need them, but not done as Razer and Asus do (1 is a crap brand the other is not ... but their device is just as ovepriced as the first is ) rather done as Xiaomi and ZTE (the brand behind Nubia) do

although i find these thing advertised as the ultime solution for PUBG mobile on many Chinese site ridiculous (just as i find eSport ridiculous ... but that's just me ... "clash royal eSport tournament" pfahahahahahah, aherm ... it does exist... sadly.) well PUBG is already ridiculous ... so anything marketed for it ... "go figures" ...



tigger said:


> Why would anyone buy a KB and mouse adaptor for a phone when you can just game on your PC or console. I used to play some games on my phone, but don't bother now, they just eat the battery, i just use it for what it is now, a phone.
> 
> I think i have some game like candy crush for when i'm having a dump, but that is as far as gaming on my phone goes now. My battery now lasts 3 days instead of charging it twice a day.


not all user have the same need ... right? ...

for example i play Azur lane on PC with Nox and a Xbox one gamepad (can also play it with KB/M it's quite fun ... ) just as i do it on my phone, eating battery? ... well i get almost 3 days even playing regularly and reading on the phone alongside listening to music and occasional call ...if the 4000mAh battery is not enough i still have a backup in case i have no power outlet in the area where i am (which would recharge the phone in 30min from 0 to 60 or 1hrs from 20 to 100)  ... they aren't phone anymore ... i use it as a PSP as a reader (mail web manga) HiFi music player (with a Fiio Q1 Mark II ), indeed they aren't phone anymore ... not since the 1st smartphone ...

ideally that thread was not for you at all ... btw Peggle and candy crush ... wow i didn't heard the name of those 2 mobile "games" since many years ... phone games are quickly gaining on mobiles console and most game are already on the Nintendo Switch level ... used with controllers ... give them a bit more time, although i suspect it still not be for you (well aside "idle clicker" and "hero gacha games" although these 2 category are also quite good and design/graphic wise aren't bad at all...)

[joke]now, now, both of you, be nice and press like because i am ultimately right[/joke]


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 30, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> depend on the user ... and if done as i mentioned ... with a monitor ... it's fine ... ( [joke]it's called using your brain[/joke]   ) obviously it's not what you'd do ... but does that mean everyone should not do it?  so, in the end gaming phone are sensed ... for those who want/need them, but not done as Razer and Asus do (1 is a crap brand the other is not ... but their device is just as ovepriced as the first is ) rather done as Xiaomi and ZTE (the brand behind the Nubia) do
> 
> although i find these thing advertised as the ultime solution for PUBG mobile on many Chinese site ridiculous (just as i find eSport ridiculous ... but that's just me ... "clash royal eSport tournament" pfahahahahahah, aherm ... it does exist... sadly.) well PUBG is already ridiculous ... so anything marketed for it ... "go figures" ...
> 
> ...



Good luck achieving this with that poor man's setup on the pic - even with a regular monitor  And surely you too can see the irony of connecting a mini-KB and mini-mouse plus a dock to a phone so you can use it like a desktop? If that is called using a brain... 

Even a simple laptop, even in a docking station is not preferable ergonomically. And no, this is not about 'different needs'... this is just about personal health.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Good luck achieving this with that poor man's setup on the pic - even with a regular monitor  And surely you too can see the irony of connecting a mini-KB and mini-mouse plus a dock to a phone so you can use it like a desktop? If that is called using a brain...
> 
> Even a simple laptop, even in a docking station is not preferable ergonomically.


oh ... for sake .... read correctly ...(specially the joke parts ... and the conclusion ... ) plus the sample picture doesn't really show how you should use it (although that thing is more marketed for China where user ... well ... are not like us ) did i mention using the phone like a desktop? ... naaaaaaaahhhhh wrong, just using it like a Nintendo switch when you're at home... well if Nox or Bluestack didn't exist that kind of thing would be ... a "thing" ... luckily Nox and Bluestack exist (well less luckily for Bluestack ... tried it ... horrible compared to Nox)

again ... depend on the user (i do mostly couch gaming with a lapboard and my 32" screen on the low table ... no back or neck or carpal issues so far and it's been going for years  )


unrelated sidenote ... better get any of these gaming phone than a Galaxy S10 .... for the price difference ... at last the gimmick would almost make it up for the price hike (if taking Asus or Razer ) or the lowering in price would make it worth (in the case ox Xiaomi or ZTE/Nubia)


----------

